# Slingshot Of The Month - Sept 2013 - The Winners



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The wonderful WINNERS of September!!!!!!!!!!

First place - Antraxx









Second Place - The Art of Weapons









Third Place - Can Opener









Congratulations to the WINNERS! :bowdown:

118 votes cast.

16 nominated slingers.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Also, the winners will get their SOTM badges, don't worry if you don't see it under your profile right away... you'll get it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!! All of the nominees were works of art.

Todd


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job by everyone. The beauty of these slingshots on these monthly contests just keeps getting better and better-I'm totally out of adjectives for descriptions anymore!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners, particularly number one again Mr. AnTrAxX.

Who is number one on list of artist in his works in our community.

Although this only my own personal opinion, and takes nothing from others i admire almost equally.

It appears I the first this month to offer my congratulations, that may be what happens when I am awake at 4.45 am local time in Thailand. Nah third or Forth by the time I finished typing,thats the way it goes.

Cheers Allan


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Enhorabuena a todos los nominados y en especial a los ganadores :bowdown:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations fellas ! All 3 are mighty fine !!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations winners and noms.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Love being able to see all the wonderful work, thanks to the artist and the SlinhshotForum I feel privileged.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Top-notch work!!!!!

AWESOME slingshots, all the three!!!

Congratulations!!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All fantastic! Congrats all..


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks for everyone who voted for me!

congrats to antrax for winning!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats everyone, and especially to Antraxx!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats! You should be very proud to hit #2 The Art of Weapons!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Once again thank you so much Guys!

This really means a lot to me...lets make a deal, as long as you don´t stop voting, i won´t stop building.

No, just kidding, you all know that i think all of this is making our Sport more popular and brings it forward, being part of that and getting a nomination alone is honor enough i think.

I´m really happy for "The Art of Weapons". He can be very proud about his 2nd i think and it´s well deserved. Casting Aluminum in his own backyard is not "Peanuts"! Kudos to Can-Opener, such a wonderful piece of Art!

Congratz to everyone who was nominated and thanks once again for all the Voters! You rock :headbang:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners.......and the nominees. In my book, you're ALL WINNERS.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

What Mr Green said.^^^^^ Absolutely.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Once again thank you so much Guys!
> 
> This really means a lot to me...lets make a deal, as long as you don´t stop voting, i won´t stop building.
> 
> ...


thanks so much!

also thanks for everyone who voted for me!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Excellent work guys! Congrats.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Antraaaaaaax...you have to stop this...otherwise you are running into serious problems with your available space for badges 

Honestly, congratulation to the winners. Very well deserved and congratulations to all of the other nominees too. Special thanks to all of the voters!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Another great group of winners from an equally amazing group of nominations! Congratulations to all, especially the winners.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well done to the winners great skill and craftsmanship.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to the winner AnTrAxX, I have precisely a dejavu 

congrats too to The Art of Weapons and Can Opener for the second and third place of this contest !!


----------



## stretchee (Sep 28, 2013)

Well done guys! I very much like all three slingshots.

- stretchee


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks to all of the voters! I feel honored to be represented among all the great works in this contest including all of the nominees! Congrats Antraxx, and Art of Weapons very fine work! Thank You Noob Shooter for nominating Mr. Bill. It was fun.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

well deserved J


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats !!!!!

this forum rocks !


----------

